# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  طالبان تدمر 16 متجرا لبيع الأدوات الموسيقية والفيديو في باكستان

## حسان القضاة

فجرت حركة طالبان قنبلة يدوية الصنع في 16 متجرا لبيع الاسطوانات الموسيقية والفيديو في شمال غرب باكستان ليل الاربعاء الخميس 5-3-2009، كما افادت الشرطة.    وقال المسؤول

أكثر...

----------

